# Vendors of tissue culture aquatic plants



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Just saw that aquariumplants.com has tissue culture aquatic plants. also Petsmarts seem to have some but haven't been impressed by the variety I have seen.

Anyone know of other reliable sources of tissue culture aquatic plants?

bob


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Substratesource.com

Shipping is better too!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you also got oliver knotts tropica but it's a over seas company. oh and guppy thanks for that site. I didn't know about it, I'm going to check it out.


----------

